
Show HN: Multiplayer, JavaScript Coding Game – Kebab Restaurant - oglimmer
https://codeyourrestaurant.com
======
tarr11
Would be better if this didn't require a login to try it out.

~~~
oglimmer
You can register with a fake email, there is nothing you need confirm.

